# Saturday Fatties - QView



## knifebld (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey all,

What I love about fatties is that you can basically fill em with anything and they always seem to turn out incredible!

Typical bacon weave;













IMG_4731.JPG



__ knifebld
__ Sep 15, 2014






Kept the first one real simple...rolled out some Jimmy Dean, added some Swiss and spinach;













IMG_4733.JPG



__ knifebld
__ Sep 15, 2014






Next one was for the kids and so used some processed sliced cheese, chopped up bacon, and diced hot dogs wieners (not sure Chef Ramsay would approve, but used my 4 year old wiener slicer to save time!);













IMG_4736.JPG



__ knifebld
__ Sep 15, 2014





    













IMG_4738.JPG



__ knifebld
__ Sep 15, 2014






Rolled and wrapped, for later in the day;













IMG_4740.JPG



__ knifebld
__ Sep 15, 2014






2:30pm...time to smoke...tossed them on with a sprinkle of rub on my WSM at 270F;













IMG_4757.JPG



__ knifebld
__ Sep 15, 2014






My buddy Finnegan as always starting out to ensure that none come close to those fatties;













IMG_4750.JPG



__ knifebld
__ Sep 15, 2014






Finally, 3 hours later took those beauties out...













IMG_4762.JPG



__ knifebld
__ Sep 15, 2014






And here are the sliced pics...they turned out very nice!













IMG_4764.JPG



__ knifebld
__ Sep 15, 2014





    













IMG_4768.JPG



__ knifebld
__ Sep 15, 2014






Not one piece was left after the meal was done....bacon was almost perfect....going to bump the temp to 285F on my next ones to get it even crispier.

Thanks for watchin, cheers!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 15, 2014)

That hotdog fattie looks awesome.

We actually had that same dog cutter.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 15, 2014)

Nice , Chad . G-Daughter wants some HD Fatties next time I smoke... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






It all looked good , what type of Basil did you use ? I love the Lemon Basil , especially on Fish . . .

Nice looking Fatties.

Later . . .


----------



## themule69 (Sep 15, 2014)

Looks GREAT, very nice weave. It is hard to beat a fatty.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## brooksy (Sep 15, 2014)

Great looking fatties! I have got to get me one of those wiener slicers. Where can I find such a thing?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 15, 2014)

Great fatty shape and weave...both before and after.


----------



## rob sicc (Sep 15, 2014)

Chad,

Nice work!  I love making Fatties also.  I am in the middle of curing 11 pounds of pork belly so I can use my own bacon on them. 

I also agree with you why Fatties are so good.  You can use any kind of meat and anything inside. 

I made a Philly cheese steak Fatty with ground beef, American cheese, suateed mushrooms and suateed onions.  It was amazing.  It was so good my wife even liked it.  That is true praise!  LOL

Thanks for sharing the Q view.


----------



## knifebld (Sep 15, 2014)

Brooksy said:


> Great looking fatties! I have got to get me one of those wiener slicers. Where can I find such a thing?


Thanks Wayne...here a link for the slicer :)


----------



## knifebld (Sep 15, 2014)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Nice , Chad . G-Daughter wants some HD Fatties next time I smoke...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe it was a Genovese Basil. I love the lemon basil too...have not smoked fish yet, but when I do I will be using it. Thanks for stopping by. :)


----------



## knifebld (Sep 15, 2014)

c farmer said:


> That hotdog fattie looks awesome.
> 
> We actually had that same dog cutter.


Wasin't it awesome?? My daughter just loves it...or used to a few months back...she is a 'big' girl now and prefers eating hot dogs like everyone else...so it is now Daddy's special cooking tool! LOL


themule69 said:


> Looks GREAT, very nice weave. It is hard to beat a fatty.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thanks David :)


atomicsmoke said:


> Great fatty shape and weave...both before and after.


Thanks bud, one you've done about a dozen of these it becomes like second nature ;)


----------



## knifebld (Sep 15, 2014)

Rob Sicc said:


> Chad,
> 
> Nice work!  I love making Fatties also.  I am in the middle of curing 11 pounds of pork belly so I can use my own bacon on them.
> 
> ...


Weird that a Philly Cheese Steak is one of my favorite things in this world and I have not made a Philly fatty!?? Thanks for the kinds words and for the reminder! LOL


----------



## rob sicc (Sep 15, 2014)

Glad I could help.  A Philly cheese steak is also one of my favorite things. Plus my wife is picky so I ha to make something with ground beef. 

I also wanted to compliment your weave.  That looked perfect.  What kind of bacon did you use?


----------



## knifebld (Sep 15, 2014)

Rob Sicc said:


> Glad I could help.  A Philly cheese steak is also one of my favorite things. Plus my wife is picky so I ha to make something with ground beef.
> 
> I also wanted to compliment your weave.  That looked perfect.  What kind of bacon did you use?


Thanks again....just plain old Kirkland brand bacon from Costco! :)


----------



## rob sicc (Sep 15, 2014)

Costco, here I come!  Bacon buy me in the local supermarket was $8.00 a pound last week.  I thought I was seeing things.  Pork belly was $3.49 a pound.  I made 11 pounds of bacon so I sure be good for a week or 2.  LOL


----------

